# Réinstaller une sauvergarde winclone sous Snow Leopard ou El Capitan



## The Jibest (7 Février 2018)

Salut,

Je trimbale une partition *Bootcamp* avec *XP* dedans, sauvegardée avec winclone, depuis un ancien MacBook Pro late 2007 aujourd'hui HS.

Quand j'ai récupéré mon iMac 24" 2008, j'ai installé Snow Leopard, puis créé une partition *Bootcamp*, arrêté l'assistant Bootcamp pour installer ma sauvegarde *XP.winclone*. Tout fonctionne depuis.

Il y a quelques années j'ai dépanné l'iMac 27" 2010 sous Snow Leopard du fils d'un pote qui avait perdu toute connexion à Internet suite à une M/J vers le tout nouveau Mavericks qui n'avait pas (encore) de pilote pour son adaptateur USB/Ethernet, la prise Ethernet étant HS.

Pour revenir à Snow Leopard, je suis reparti de zéro, sauvegarde des données, de sa partition *Bootcamp* avec *Windows 7* dedans via winclone, puis réinstallation de Snow Leopard depuis mon DVD blanc.

Ça a pris du temps, mais tout est revenu à sa place et a fonctionné.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai conservé cette sauvegarde *W7.winclone*.

J'ai d'abord cherché comment contourner les limitations imposées par *Bootcamp* pour éventuellement tester une configuration sur un DD externe clone de l'interne en bootant dessus.

J'ai fini par comprendre que ce n'était pas possible, notamment sur la synthèse de *Locke*

https://forums.macg.co/threads/wind...e-interne-et-boot-camp.1300892/#post-13235812

J'ai 2 questions.

La première, je n'ai jamais essayé la sauvegarde *W7.winclone*, si je me sers de winclone pour faire l'échange de *Xp.winclone*, a priori je refais la même chose qu'à mon installation initiale, non ?

La seconde, un peu plus serrée, sur mon MacBook Air 2015 sous El Capitan sur lequel j'ai compris que l'assistant Bootcamp n'installera pas en dessous de *Windows 8.1 *que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas et qui ne m'intéresse pas.

Est-ce qu'en créant une partition *Bootcamp*, puis en quittant l'installateur Bootcamp je peux envisager de rapatrier *W7.winclone* ? Est-ce que ça contourne ?


----------

